# Hello there



## Latty (May 16, 2018)

Hi,guys,new here, i hope to find here some helpful info


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)

Welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (May 16, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (May 16, 2018)

Welcome to IMF ..  
Home to many great sponsors here, but if you look closely, it should be easy to identify who's my number 1 place. 

Don't be afraid to hit up other members with any questions.. especially myself.


----------



## Latty (May 17, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Welcome to IMF ..
> Home to many great sponsors here, but if you look closely, it should be easy to identify who's my number 1 place.
> 
> Don't be afraid to hit up other members with any questions.. especially myself.


Thanks, man, I'll take a look.


----------



## AIPCTSHOP (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to IMF !


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------

